# Looking for tanktop printer/supplier - EU



## hollisterb (Oct 18, 2008)

I am looking for a tanktop printer in Europe

I want to get hold of these range of tanktops - Next Level Apparel MEN'S JERSEY TANK

Due to the color choices and the fitting, I am doing a line of tanktops related to my fitness group

I am based in Switzerland, I am open to locations but i guess somewhere in Europe would be best due to keeping costs low on shipping

Can anyone recommend someone or if you are reading and you think you can do please get in touch

I am not looking to print a huge lot but I will be a regular customer - I am looking for example, maybe 30 tanktops per design - I might have 4-5 designs to start with

Thanks


----------

